# Links im Browser funktionieren nicht?!



## nordi (14. August 2010)

Hallo, ich bin kurz vorm Zusammenbruch.. irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Mac (SL 10.6.4) nicht. Er erkennt komischerweise viele Hyperlinks nicht auf Webseite und somit funktioniert auch der Link nicht, mit denen diese Hyperlinks verknüpft sind?! Er ändert quasi den Mauszeiger zum Pointer, aber beim klicken passiert nichts. Andere Links auf der Webseiten funktionieren einwandfrei und deswegen verstehe ich das Problem/ den Fehler nicht? Beispielsweise auf der der Seite vom Prüfungsamt WISO Köln http://www.wiso.uni-koeln.de/pa/ kann ich nicht auf den Link "Prüfungen, Termine und Fristen & Service" klicken. Service funktioniert nur manchmal, es kommt darauf an, auf welcher Seite ich mich momentan befinde. Habe das Problem auch auf anderen Webseiten. Woran kann das liegen? Habe schon Zugriffsrechte repariert, Safari zurückgesetzt, Firefox & Opera ausprobiert (gleiches Problem) & neugestartet. Ich bin am verzweifeln.

Bin sehr dankbar für Tipps!


----------



## Fruitgum (21. August 2010)

Ja schau dir mal deine JavaScript optionen an! Ich denke, dann sollte es auch wieder gehen. Im Zeitalter von WEB2.0 ist JS eine bedingung.

Grüße


----------

